# Ecran tronqué sur TV avec Airplay



## tmj29 (19 Février 2018)

Bonjour,
Depuis quelque temps lorsque je fais une recopie d'écran Airplay sur ma TV Samsung 16/9 à partir de mon iPhone 7 ou de mon Ipad 2 mini, j'obtiens une image tronquée car visiblement ce n'est pas un format 16/9 qui est renvoyé. J'ai donc des bandes noires à gauche et à droite.
Quand je fais la même opération avec mon iMac je n'ai aussi problème.
Quelqu'un a-t-il une idée sur ce problème ?

Merci d'avance.


----------



## Oizo (19 Février 2018)

Bonjour,
Voir par ici : https://lokan.jp/2015/11/15/airplay-apple-tv-bande-noire/


----------

